# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Պարբերական Հիվանդություն -Familial Mediterranean fever

## Սուրենիքս

Սա շատ հայերի հիվանդությունն է ,
ու շատերը ինքները չգիտեն որ ունեն իրենց մեջ այդ հվանդությունը, դրա համար լավ կլիներ որ բոլոր հայերը ստուգվեին և հնարավորինս ուշադիր ընտրություն կատարեն զուգնկերոջ ընտրության ժամանակ ,մանավանդ եթե ցանկանում են ապագայում երեխաներ ունենալ: 
Ներկայումս բուժումը ԿՈԼԽԻՑԻՆ դեղն է, բայց հուսով լինենք որ շուտով գենային ինժիներները անակնկալ կմատուցեն,փոխանակ ոչխարների կլոններ ստեղծեն:  :Cool:

----------

shatboyov (18.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ բան չգիտեմ այս հիվանդության մասին: Միայն կասեմ, որ այն ժառանգական հիվանդություն է, դրսևորվում է որովայնամզի կամ թոքամզի բորբոքումով: Պարբերաբար կրկնվող նոպաներով հիվանդություն է: ՈՒրիշ բան չգիտեմ:

----------

shatboyov (18.11.2012)

----------


## Սուրենիքս

*Բյուրակն* - դու ճիշտ ավելացում կատարեցիր:

ՊՀ-ն տարածված է հիմնականում միջերկրական ծովի ժողովուրդների մոտ,մասնավորապես ՀԻՆ ժողովուրդների, որոնցից ամենատարածվածն են Հայերն ու Հրեաները:

Լսել եմ որ ապրելու վայրը փոխելուս հիվանդությունը կարող է իներտանալ, այսինքն նոպաներ ել չլինեն,չնայած կոլխիցին ընդունելուս մեկ է նոպաները հազվադեպ են լինում(եթե հավասարակշռված ես ապրում ու չես տանջում առողջությունտ):
Իմիջայլոց ամենալավ կոլխիցինը ֆրանսյական Aventis-ն է:
Ամերկյանը Աղբ է:

Ի դեպ միգուցե ինչոր մեկը իմանա թե ինչ լավ ու վատ կողմեր ունի կոլխիցինը, քանի որ այն ոչ միայն պարբերական հիվանդության համար է, իսկ վերջերս իմացա որ սրտին ել օգտակար:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ որ այդ հիվանդությունը կապված է ծովի ուտելիքի կամ կլիմայի հետ, իսկ հիմա նույն պայմաններով չապրելու ու չսնվելու  պատճառով օրգանիզմը ջղայնանում է ու ընդիմանում  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կոլխիցինն արգելակում է բջջի բաժանումը՝ բաժանման մետաֆազի փուլում ազդելով բաժանման իլիկի թելիկների վրա: Սրտի վրա դրական ազդեցությունը մի քիչ կասկածելի է թվում: Համենայնդեպս, ես մեջբերում կատարեմ իմ դեղաբանության դասագրքից, մնացածը դուք դատեք:
«Կոլխիցինը իջեցնում է գրանուլոցիտների և այլ շարժուն բջիջների միտոտիկ ակտիվությունը: Արգելակում է գրանուլոցիտների գաղթը դեպի բորբոքման օջախ: Իջեցնում է  գլիկոպրոտեինների, կաթնաթթվի և մի շարք ֆերմենտների արտադրությունը: Դանդաղեցնում է հյուսվածքներում միզաթթվի միկրոբյուրեղների կուտակումը: Այս ամենի արդյունքում դեղը ցուցաբերում է հակաբորբոքային ազդեցություն: վերջինը բավական արագ է զարգանում, և մի քանի ժամվա ըն'թացքում պոդագրայի նոպան մարում է:
Կոլխիցինն իջեցնում է մարմնի ջերմաստիճանը, բարձրացնում է զարկերակային ճնշումը, ճնշում է շնչառական կենտրոնը, խաթարում է նյարդամկանային հաղորդակցությունը:
Կոլխիցինն ոժտված է բարձր տոքսիկությամբ, և ոչ մեծ բուժիչ դեղաչափերով հաճախ կողմնակի ազդեցություններ է ունենում: Բնորոշ է ստամոքսաղիքային ուղու ախտահարումը, որտեղ կոլխիցինը մեծ քանակությամբ է կուտակվում: Դա արտահայտվում է սրտխառնոցով, փսխումով, լուծով, ստամոքսի շրջանում ցավերով: Երկարատև օգտագործման դեպքում կարող են զարգանալ ագրանուլոցիտոզ, ապլաստիկ անեմիա, ալոպեցիա և այլ անցանկալի երևույթներ:
Պոդագրայի բուժման ժամանակ ավելի էֆեկտիվ է տարբեր մեխանիզմներով ազդող դեղերի զուգակցումը»:

Խնդրում եմ ներեք, եթե ինչ-որ անհասկանալի բաներ կան:
Այստեղ այն նկարագրված է որպես պոդագրան բուժող դեղ, բայց նրա թունավորությունը, միևնույն է, չի փոխվի, եթե կիրառվի պարբերական հիվանդությունը բուժելու համար: Ի դեպ, առաջին անգամ կոլխիցինի անունը լսել եմ առաջին կուրսում: Այն ժամանակ դա նկարագրվել էր որպես թույն: Համենայնդեպս, պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ դեղաչապը թույնը դարձնում է դեղ, իսկ դեղը թույն:

----------


## Արշակ

«Երևանյան հիվանդություն» ասվածն ու ձեր ասած Պարբերական հիվանդությունը կարողա՞ նույն բանն են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այո՛, նույնն են  :Wink:

----------


## Սահակ

Ավելի մանրամասն տեղեկությունների համար կարդացեք․

http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1410.htm

----------


## Koms

> Այո՛, նույնն են


ու կարծեմ այդ հիվանդությունը բնորոշ է միայն 2-3 ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներին միայն, հա՞,  :Think:

----------


## Սուրենիքս

ոչ, բնորոշ չէ, պարզապես ավելի շատ տոկոս է կազմում քան ուրիշ ազգերի մոտ  :Smile: 

Ասում են հայերի մեծ մասը ունի ետ պռոբլեմը, պռոստ չի արտահայտվում չեն իմանում շատ երկար ժամանակ, իսկ եթե հիվանդել չեն  ապա գենի մեջ  կա , ու եթե նմանը նմանին գտնի կարողա օրինակ երեխեքից մեկի մոտ կամ բոլորի մոտ արտահայտվի  :Tongue:  

նենց որ մինչեվ պսակվելը ու երեխա ունենալու մասին մտածելը ամպայման ստուգվելա պետք, իսկ թե որդեղ երևի Բյուրակն կամ ուրիշ Բժշկության հետ առնչվող անձիք կարող են ասել և հասցեն տալ:  :Ok:

----------


## Ape

*Ասեմ որտեղ կարող եք ստուգվել, Հրապարակի մոտ կա ԳԵՆԵՏԻԿ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆ, այնտեղ կարող եք ստուգվել, ուղակի միքիչ թանկ արժե* :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կխնդրեի ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածել, քանզի «պարբերական հիվանդություն» ախտորոշումը կարող է միայն բժիշկը դնել, իսկ գենետիկայի կենտրոնում ժխտում կամ հաստատում են համապատասխան գեների առկայությունը, ինչը հիվանդությունն ախտորոշելու բավարար պայման չէ:

----------

GriFFin (02.06.2014), Rhayader (20.11.2012)

----------


## Ape

Չէ հարգելի ես ապտեղեկություն չեմ տալիս, այնտեղ նույն պես կարող են հաստատել քո գենի լավ ու վատ լինելը: :Cool:

----------


## Freddie

*Ասում են, որ ՀԻՆ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչները այս հիվանդությունից խուսափլեու համար պետք է իրար հետ ամուսնական կապերի մեջ չմտնեն։ Իփռ՝ այդ դեպքում ռիսկը բարձրանում է։ Ճիշտ է արդյոք այդ*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ հարգելի ես ապտեղեկություն չեմ տալիս, այնտեղ նույն պես կարող են հաստատել քո գենի լավ ու վատ լինելը:


Գենի լավ կամ վատ լինել չկա, կա գենի առկայություն և բացակայություն: Այնտեղ ընդամենը գենն են հայտնաբերում: Բայց դա բավարար չէ պարբերական հիվանդություն ախտորոշելու համար: Անհրաժեշտ է նաև բժշկի խորհրդատվություն, որը վերջնականապես հաստատում կամ ժխտում է հիվանդության առկայությունը:



> Ասում են, որ ՀԻՆ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչները այս հիվանդությունից խուսափլեու համար պետք է իրար հետ ամուսնական կապերի մեջ չմտնեն։ Իփռ՝ այդ դեպքում ռիսկը բարձրանում է։ Ճիշտ է արդյոք այդ


Շա՜տ ճիշտ է:

----------

GriFFin (02.06.2014)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Սա շատ հայերի հիվանդությունն է ,
> ու շատերը ինքները չգիտեն որ ունեն իրենց մեջ այդ հվանդությունը, դրա համար լավ կլիներ որ բոլոր հայերը ստուգվեին և հնարավորինս ուշադիր ընտրություն կատարեն զուգնկերոջ ընտրության ժամանակ ,մանավանդ եթե ցանկանում են ապագայում երեխաներ ունենալ: 
> Ներկայումս բուժումը ԿՈԼԽԻՑԻՆ դեղն է, բայց *հուսով լինենք* որ շուտով գենային ինժիներները անակնկալ կմատուցեն,փոխանակ ոչխարների կլոններ ստեղծեն:


Ու այդպես, մեկ օր մի լրագրություն էի կարդում ու աչքիս տակ ընկավ այս նախադասությունը «…ԱՄՆ երեք միլիարդ դոլար է հատկացրել FMF–ի…»։ 


Վերջապե՛ս գտա մի լավ լուր։ Վերջապե՛ս հնարավորություն է տրվում գիտնականներին նորույթ գտնել այս գենետիկ խախտման բուժման համար։ Ուրախությանս չափ ու սահման չկա՛ր։ Որքա՜ն Հայ, Թուրք, Հրեա, Արաբ, Մորոկացի է տառապում ամեն շաբաթ անտանելի ցավով այս գենետիկ խախտման պատճառով։ Սակայն ուրախությունս կարճ տեվեց, երբ պարզեցի, որ այդ FMF–ի հապավումը տարբեր է իմ իմացածից. Եվ այդ գրողը տարած դրամական ֆոնդը հատկացվեց Financed Military Forces մարդասպան կազմակերպության գործնեությանը։ :Think:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Սա շատ հայերի հիվանդությունն է ,
> ու շատերը ինքները չգիտեն որ ունեն իրենց մեջ այդ հվանդությունը, դրա համար _լավ կլիներ որ բոլոր հայերը ստուգվեին և հնարավորինս ուշադիր ընտրություն կատարեն զուգնկերոջ ընտրության ժամանակ ,մանավանդ եթե ցանկանում են ապագայում երեխաներ ունենալ:_


Սրա մասին շատ մտածելուց եկա այն եզրակացության, որ ասենք, յոթ հայ տղաներից մեկը, որն ունի գենետիկ վնասվածք, փորձի երեխա ունենալ յոթ հայ աղջիկներից մեկի հետ, որը չունի գենետիկ վնասվածք, ապա նրանց երեխան կլինի այն յոթ հայերից մեկը, որը կունենա երկու գեներից մեկի վնասվածք, հետեւաբար նրանց երեխան չի տառապի հիվանդությամբ։ Ասածս այն է, որ Երեւանյան հիվանդի մոտ 16–րդ քրոմոսոմի վնասվածքը կրկնօրինակ է, այսինքն, երկու գենետիկ օրինակներն էլ վնասված են։ Եվ երբ զույգերը զուգավորվում են, որ բալիկ ունենան, այն ժամանակ ամեն մի կողմից, յուրաքանչյուր գեներից միայն մեկ օրինակ է միանում մյուսին։ Չեմ կարծում թե մի մարդուց երկու վատ գեն փոխանցվեն մեկ անգամից։ 

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ամեն մի յոթ հայից մեկի մոտ կա այս գենետիկ վնասվածքը _(փոքր պարզաբանում՝ ամեն յոթ հայից մեկի մոտ կա երկու գեներից մեկի վնասվածք, այսինքն, ամեն յոթ հայից մեկը Երեւանյան հիվանդություն չունի։)_, եթե դուք էլ ունեք այս հիվանդությունը, կխնդրեմ գրեք այստեղ, այնտեղ, որտեղ որ պատահի… Թե չէ այսպես լուռ ու մունջ նստել եք, կարծես թե ամեն ինչ լավ է  :Smile:  Չվախենա՛ք

Հա՛ մեկել ասեմ, որ Երեւանյան հիվանդության ժամանակ Քալցիսին (Colchicine) խմելը լավ է, բայց օրական երեք հատից ոչ ավել։ Այն կերկարացնի ձեր կյանքը, նվազեցնելով պրոտենային արտադրությունը, որն էլ վնասակար է երիկամներին։ Առողջություն ձեզ։ :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ամեն մի յոթ հայից մեկի մոտ կա այս գենետիկ վնասվածքը (փոքր պարզաբանում՝ ամեն յոթ հայից մեկի մոտ կա երկու գեներից մեկի վնասվածք, այսինքն, ամեն յոթ հայից մեկը Երեւանյան հիվանդություն չունի։), եթե դուք էլ ունեք այս հիվանդությունը, կխնդրեմ գրեք այստեղ, այնտեղ, որտեղ որ պատահի… Թե չէ այսպես լուռ ու մունջ նստել եք, կարծես թե ամեն ինչ լավ է


Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է միայն էն տարբերությամբ, որ յոթի փոխարեն հինգ է  :Wink: 




> Հա՛ մեկել ասեմ, որ Երեւանյան հիվանդության ժամանակ Քալցիսին (Colchicine) խմելը լավ է


Կոլխիցին  :Wink: 



> Այն կերկարացնի ձեր կյանքը, նվազեցնելով պրոտենային արտադրությունը, որն էլ վնասակար է երիկամներին։


Այն, որ կոլխիցինը նվազեցնում է նոպաների հաճախականությունը, դա փաստ է, բայց դեռևս ապացուցված չէ, թե ինչպես է ազդում ամիլոիդի արտադրության վրա: Որոշ հետազոտությունների տվյալներով դեռ մի բան էլ կոլխիցինն արագացնում է ամիլոիդի կուտակումը երիկամներում:

----------


## ArmBoy

> ... շատերը ինքները չգիտեն որ ունեն իրենց մեջ այդ հվանդությունը, դրա համար լավ կլիներ որ բոլոր հայերը ստուգվեին և հնարավորինս ուշադիր ընտրություն կատարեն զուգնկերոջ ընտրության ժամանակ ,մանավանդ եթե ցանկանում են ապագայում երեխաներ ունենալ...


Հա, լավ ասիր, բայց ինչո՞ւ ստուգվեն միայն ՊՀ հայտնաբերելու համար: Թող ստուգվեն նաեւ հոգեկան տարբեր հիվանդությունների, էնդոկրին համակարգի շեղումների, սրտանոթային հիվանդությունների. ուղեղի օրգանական եւ բնածին տարբեր հիվանդությունների համար ու ձեռի հետ էլ տարբեր անալիզներ տան՝ սիֆիլիսի, գոնորեայի, ՄԻԱՎ-ի հնարավոր հայտնաբերման համար, վատ չէր լինի նաեւ ստամոքս-աղիքային ուղու հետազոտություն անցնեին, ասենք՝ գաստրսկոպիա, ռեկտոսկոպիա ու տենց... 

Ու զուգընկերոջ ձեռքը խնդրելուց առաջ խնդրեին վերոնշյալ բոլոր հետազոտությունների արդյունքները: 

Հա, մոռացա ասել, որ ռենտգեն հետազոտությունն էլ չէր խանգարի, ոնց էլ լինի, զուգընկերը մի հատ թեթեւոտ օստեոխոնդրոզ կունանա... հետո այնպես չլինի, որ ամուսնանան, ու օրերից մի օր կինը (կամ ամուսինը) շուկայից գա տուն ու մեջքը "բռնված լինի"...

Չեք զգո՞ւմ, որ նման արտահայտություններով վիրավորում եք ՊՀ հիվանդ մարդկանց... Մի քիչ ավելի զգույշ եղեք խնդրում եմ Ձեր արտահայտությունների մեջ:

----------

Rhayader (20.11.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Հա, լավ ասիր, բայց ինչո՞ւ ստուգվեն միայն ՊՀ հայտնաբերելու համար: Թող ստուգվեն նաեւ հոգեկան տարբեր հիվանդությունների, էնդոկրին համակարգի շեղումների, սրտանոթային հիվանդությունների. ուղեղի օրգանական եւ բնածին տարբեր հիվանդությունների համար ու ձեռի հետ էլ տարբեր անալիզներ տան՝ սիֆիլիսի, գոնորեայի, ՄԻԱՎ-ի հնարավոր հայտնաբերման համար, վատ չէր լինի նաեւ ստամոքս-աղիքային ուղու հետազոտություն անցնեին, ասենք՝ գաստրսկոպիա, ռեկտոսկոպիա ու տենց... 
> 
> Ու զուգընկերոջ ձեռքը խնդրելուց առաջ խնդրեին վերոնշյալ բոլոր հետազոտությունների արդյունքները: 
> 
> Հա, մոռացա ասել, որ ռենտգեն հետազոտությունն էլ չէր խանգարի, ոնց էլ լինի, զուգընկերը մի հատ թեթեւոտ օստեոխոնդրոզ կունանա... հետո այնպես չլինի, որ ամուսնանան, ու օրերից մի օր կինը (կամ ամուսինը) շուկայից գա տուն ու մեջքը "բռնված լինի"...
> 
> Չեք զգո՞ւմ, որ նման արտահայտություններով վիրավորում եք ՊՀ հիվանդ մարդկանց... Մի քիչ ավելի զգույշ եղեք խնդրում եմ Ձեր արտահայտությունների մեջ*:


Հարգելի ArmBoy, քո թույլտվությամբ, ստորագրում եմ… :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է միայն էն տարբերությամբ, որ յոթի փոխարեն հինգ է 
> 
> 
> Կոլխիցին 
> 
> Այն, որ կոլխիցինը նվազեցնում է նոպաների հաճախականությունը, դա փաստ է, բայց դեռևս ապացուցված չէ, թե ինչպես է ազդում ամիլոիդի արտադրության վրա: Որոշ հետազոտությունների տվյալներով դեռ մի բան էլ կոլխիցինն արագացնում է ամիլոիդի կուտակումը երիկամներում:


Ես Անգլերենից էր թարգմանում։  :Smile: 

Լավ է որ յոթից իջել է հինգի,  :Smile:  հավանականությունը պակասում է։

Կան նոր դեղեր, բայց որքան գիտեմ դրանք այդքան էլ լավ չեն օգնում։ 


Հարց. Ինչ եք կարծում, սնունդը դեր ունի այս հիվանդության մեջ։ Գիտեմ որ կլիեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կասեն այո, եվ կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կհերքեն այն։ Կարող եք ասել, թե ինչ ուտելիքից է սկսվում FMF Attackը (եթե կարող եք սա հայերեն թարգմանել, լավ կլինի)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ է որ յոթից իջել է հինգի,  հավանականությունը պակասում է։


Ի՞նչն է լավ:  :Huh:  Ճիշտ հակառակը. եթե ամեն հինգից մեկն է գենը կրում, ուրեմն ավելի մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ նույն մուտացիան կրող երկու հոգի կհանդիպեն:




> Հարց. Ինչ եք կարծում, սնունդը դեր ունի այս հիվանդության մեջ։ Գիտեմ որ կլիեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կասեն այո, եվ կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կհերքեն այն։ Կարող եք ասել, թե ինչ ուտելիքից է սկսվում FMF Attackը (եթե կարող եք սա հայերեն թարգմանել, լավ կլինի)


Սնունդը ոչ մի կապ չունի ՊՀ-ի նոպայի հետ:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

ուպս… ճիշտա, վատա…  :Sad:

----------


## ArmBoy

Մեծարգո մոդերատոր, մի՞թե ՊՀ-ով հիվանդների շահերի պաշտպանությունը այս թեմայի հետ որեւէ ընդհանուր եզր չունի: *Ինչո՞ւ եք հեռացրել իմ գրառումը:*

Խնդրում եմ հեռացրեք նաև մեկ այլ գրառման այս տողերը նույնպես:

_դրա համար լավ կլիներ որ բոլոր հայերը ստուգվեին և հնարավորինս ուշադիր ընտրություն կատարեն զուգնկերոջ ընտրության ժամանակ ,մանավանդ եթե ցանկանում են ապագայում երեխաներ ունենալ:_ 

Հ.Գ. Մենակ չասեք, թե թեմայից դուրս էր իմ գրառումը:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Մոռացա ասել, որ հենց Ձեր ֆորումում ես ճանաչում եմ մի քանի անձանց, ում մոտ ախտորոշվել է ՊՀ: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք նրանց վիճակը նման նախադասությունների հանդիպելիս…

----------

Rhayader (20.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարգելի՛ ArmBoy,
Ձեր գրառումը տեղում է: Ոչ ոք ձեռք չի տվել: Ահա այն:

----------


## Mankik

Խնդրում եմ, տեղեկություն այդ հիվանդության մասին: Շատ կարեւոր է ինձ համար:
Կա՞ն կանխարգելման միջոցներ:

Կամ ո՞րտեղ կարող եմ կարդալ դրա մասին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մոդերատորական: Նոր բացված թեման միացվել է արդեն գոյություն ունեցողին:*

----------


## Tornado

> *Ասում են, որ ՀԻՆ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչները այս հիվանդությունից խուսափլեու համար պետք է իրար հետ ամուսնական կապերի մեջ չմտնեն։ Իփռ՝ այդ դեպքում ռիսկը բարձրանում է։ Ճիշտ է արդյոք այդ*



Ամեն դեպքում ինչքան մարդիկ ազգակցական կապերով իրար մոտ են՝ այդքան մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ իրար կհանդիպեն երկու ռեցեսիվ մուտացիաներ, որոնք կարտահայտվեն հաջորդ սերնդի մոտ: Շատ իմաստուն եւ խելացի ավանույթ է "օխտը պորտ հեռու մնալու" ավանդույթը:


FMF-ին անվանում են նաեւ միջերկրածովյան տենդ/որ թարգմանեք կտեսնեք/, երեւանյան հիվանդություն, պարբերական հիվանդություն: Հիվանդության նշաններն են՝ որովայնային շրջանում պարբերաբար կրկնվող ցավեր, ջերմության բարձրացում: 
       Հիվանդության գենը գտնվում է 16-րդ քրոմոսոմի աջ թեւի վրա: Նոպաների ցավերը թուլացնելու համար օգտագործում են կոլխիցին դեղամիջոցը, որը, սակայն, տղամարդկանց մոտ առաջացնում ե իմպոտենցիա:

 էս հիվանդության մասին ահագին բան գիտեմ, որ հարցեր լինեն սիրով կպատասխանեմ:

----------


## lulushik

Արաբկիր կենտրոնում ես շատ լավ մասնագետ գիտեմ և ընդհանրապես այդ հիվանդությունով խորացված  զբաղվում են այնտեղ։

```
Բաբլոյան կենտրոն
```

----------


## lulushik

դուք մանրամասն տեղեկություններ կարող եք ստանալ  գուգլից  կամ  լավ մասնագետից։ Կարող եմ հասցեն տալ              Mankikin

----------


## einnA

մի հարց.
Երևանյան հիվանդությամբ տառապող կանանց մոտ հղիության ժամանակ ինչ-որ վտանգ չի սպառնում? այդ ընթացքում էլ պետք է շարունակեն խմել դեղը?
անպտղությունը սպառնում է նրանց?

----------


## Amaru

Օֆ, ես հույս ունեի էս թեմայում ինչ–որ լուրջ բան կարդալ։  :Sad: 
Նախորդ գրառումներն ինձ չեն բավարարում։ Խնդրում եմ, գրեք, թե ինչ գիտեք Կոլխիցին դեղամիջոցի և դրա թողած վնասակար ազդեցությունների մասին։ Ու նաև խնդրում եմ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ընդունել/ընդունում են այդ դեղը, կրկին ինձ անձնական նամակով գրեն։

----------


## Morg

ես ասեմ որ կոլխիցինը երբեք ել չի օգնում նոպաների ժամանակ կարամ խորհուրդ տալ <лидокаин и дексаметазол> սրսկման պրեպարատները որոնք հիանալի ցավազրկում են ,բուժման մասին ոչ մի խոսք ուղղակի օգնում է ցավերի ժամանակ դա ես իմ փորձից եմ ասւմ

----------


## Mona333

Ես հարց եմ ուզում ուղղել բժշկին,եթե գենի անալիզը  հայտնաբերել է մեկ մուտացիա M680I (N) գետերոզիգոտ վիճակում, և 21 տարեկանից հետո ուժեզ ստրեսից սկսել է արտահայտվել այս հիվանդությունը հոդացավերի միջոցով,դիագնոզել են սպոնդիլոարթրիտ ,և հոդացավերը խռոնիկ բնույթի են տարիներով,թեկուշ շատ հոդային փոփոխություններ չեն եղել, քանի տոկոս է մոտավորապես ամիլոիդոզի զարգացման հավանականությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես հարց եմ ուզում ուղղել բժշկին,եթե գենի անալիզը  հայտնաբերել է մեկ մուտացիա M680I (N) գետերոզիգոտ վիճակում, և 21 տարեկանից հետո ուժեզ ստրեսից սկսել է արտահայտվել այս հիվանդությունը հոդացավերի միջոցով,դիագնոզել են սպոնդիլոարթրիտ ,և հոդացավերը խռոնիկ բնույթի են տարիներով,թեկուշ շատ հոդային փոփոխություններ չեն եղել, քանի տոկոս է մոտավորապես ամիլոիդոզի զարգացման հավանականությունը:


Նեղ մասնագետն ավելի ճշգրիտ պատասխան կտա, բայց կարծում եմ՝ այնքան էլ մեծ չէ ամիլոիդոզի հավանականությունը՝ հաշվի առնելով հիվանդության ուշ սկիզբը ու հոդային ձևը, որը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, ամենաթեթև ձևն է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, վերջերս Ֆեյսբուքում ընկերներիցս մեկը Երևանյան հիվանդության բուժման հայտնաբերման մասին հոդվածի հղում էր տեղադրել։ Թե ինչքանով է վստահելի և այլն՝ չգիտեմ, համենայնդեպս, մտածեցի՝ գուցե ոմանց հետաքրքրի։ Էս էլ *հոդվածը*։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, վերջերս Ֆեյսբուքում ընկերներիցս մեկը Երևանյան հիվանդության բուժման հայտնաբերման մասին հոդվածի հղում էր տեղադրել։ Թե ինչքանով է վստահելի և այլն՝ չգիտեմ, համենայնդեպս, մտածեցի՝ գուցե ոմանց հետաքրքրի։ Էս էլ *հոդվածը*։


Նայեցի: Էս հոդվածում ոչ մի տեղ չի ասվում, որ էս նոր դեղը կոլխիցինից լավն ա: Կոլխիցինն էլ նվազեցնում նոպաների հաճախականությունն ու ծանրությունը: Ավելի լավը կարա դառնա մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե ավելի քիչ կողմնակի էֆեկտներ ունենա, բայց դրա մասին զգուշորեն լռում են:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.11.2012)

----------


## Mona333

ցավոք հոդային ձևի դեպքում ավելի մեծ է ամիլոիդոզի հավանականությունը ,ուղղակի ինձ հույս է տալիս մեկ մուտցիայի առկայությունը  և ոչ երկու ,և որ հենց այդ մուտացիան այդքան հակված չէ երիկամների ամիլոիդոզի առաջացմանը

----------


## Mona333

Հայաստան է ներմուծվում  գրանցված ֆրանսիական, ամերիկյան կոլխիցին, որոնք որակով լավն են , բայց  գինը մատչելի չէ  բոլոր հիվանդների ամենօրյա ընդունման համար,ինչպես գիտեք  պետությունը իրականացնում է այսպիսի հիվանդների անվճար կոլխիցինի ապահովում  , ուղղակի արտադրված Հայաստանում,,,  Շատերից եմ լսել որ չարժե հայկակակը խմել , ասում են որակյալ չէ,մյուսներ ել պնդում են ,որ հումքը ներմուծվում է արտերկրից(բուսական ծագում ունի և ստեղծվում է ձնծաղիկի որոշ տեսակներից,որը համարվում է թունավոր բույս) դուք ինչ կարծիքի եք... խնդրում եմ անկեղծ պատասխանել ,դա կարևոր է ինձ համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայաստան է ներմուծվում  գրանցված ֆրանսիական, ամերիկյան կոլխիցին, որոնք որակով լավն են , բայց  գինը մատչելի չէ  բոլոր հիվանդների ամենօրյա ընդունման համար,ինչպես գիտեք  պետությունը իրականացնում է այսպիսի հիվանդների անվճար կոլխիցինի ապահովում  , ուղղակի արտադրված Հայաստանում,,,  Շատերից եմ լսել որ չարժե հայկակակը խմել , ասում են որակյալ չէ,մյուսներ ել պնդում են ,որ հումքը ներմուծվում է արտերկրից(բուսական ծագում ունի և ստեղծվում է ձնծաղիկի որոշ տեսակներից,որը համարվում է թունավոր բույս) դուք ինչ կարծիքի եք... խնդրում եմ անկեղծ պատասխանել ,դա կարևոր է ինձ համար:


Չգիտեմ, գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց կոնկրետ կոլխիցինի դեպքում կարծում եմ՝ արժե հայկական արտադրությանը վստահել, որովհետև պարբերական հիվանդության հարցում ո՛չ ֆրանսիացիները, ո՛չ ամերիկացիներն էնքան փորձ չունեն, որքան հայերը: Ինչ վերաբերում է բույսի թունավոր լինել-չլինելուն, ապա ցանկացած բույս կարող է թունավոր լինել և չլինել՝ կախված, թե որ բաղադրամասերն են գործածվում: Տեսականորեն նույնիսկ ամենալավ կոլխիցինը թույն է, քանի որ բազմաթիվ կողմակի ազդեցություններ ունի, բայց տվյալ դեպքում կշեռքի նժարներին են դրվում վնասակարությունն ու օգտակարությունը, իսկ պարբերական հիվանդության դեպքում առայժմ կոլխիցինն անփոխարինելի միջոց է:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.11.2012)

----------


## Mona333

Հասկանալը հասկանում են հայերը, թեկուզ այս հիվանդությունը դեռ մինչև վերջ բացահայտված չէ, ու վերջին տարիներին է արտադրվում Հայստանում մի ֆիրմայի կողմից կոլխիցին,,, անուն չեմ ցանկանում տալ ,բայց  դեղատան աշխատողներից լսել եմ, որ  դրանց  դեղերը մեծ մասամբ կավիճ են

----------


## Freeman

> Հայաստան է ներմուծվում  գրանցված ֆրանսիական, ամերիկյան կոլխիցին, որոնք որակով լավն են , բայց  գինը մատչելի չէ  բոլոր հիվանդների ամենօրյա ընդունման համար,ինչպես գիտեք  պետությունը իրականացնում է այսպիսի հիվանդների անվճար կոլխիցինի ապահովում  , ուղղակի արտադրված Հայաստանում,,,  Շատերից եմ լսել որ չարժե հայկակակը խմել , ասում են որակյալ չէ,մյուսներ ել պնդում են ,որ հումքը ներմուծվում է արտերկրից(բուսական ծագում ունի և ստեղծվում է ձնծաղիկի որոշ տեսակներից,որը համարվում է թունավոր բույս) դուք ինչ կարծիքի եք... խնդրում եմ անկեղծ պատասխանել ,դա կարևոր է ինձ համար:


Ինչքան էլ զարմանալի ա, ամենալավը հայկական կոլխիցինն, չգիտեմ ինչով ա պայմանավորված, բայց հիվանդները հայկականից քիչ են բողոքում

----------

Rhayader (20.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (19.11.2012), Աթեիստ (19.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հասկանալը հասկանում են հայերը, թեկուզ այս հիվանդությունը դեռ մինչև վերջ բացահայտված չէ, ու վերջին տարիներին է արտադրվում Հայստանում մի ֆիրմայի կողմից կոլխիցին,,, անուն չեմ ցանկանում տալ ,բայց  դեղատան աշխատողներից լսել եմ, որ  դրանց  դեղերը մեծ մասամբ կավիճ են


Ընդհանուր առմամբ, հայկական արտադրության դեղերն իրոք վատն են: Ինքս եմ իմ գործունեության ընթացքում նկատել: Բայց կոլխիցինն իզուր չէր, որ մտածում էի՝ լավը կլինի: Տես, Ֆրիմանն էլ ա նույնը ասում, ինքն էլ ա բժիշկ:

----------


## Mona333

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Mona333

Հարգելիս,իսկ ինչ հիմունքներով պետք է հիվանդները բողոքեին,դա հո ցավազրկող չէ, որ ասեին ցավերս չանցան,խմում են հետագա բարդությունների ռիսկը  փոքրցանելու  համար,իսկ այդ բարդությունները  ինչպես կկանխվեն հետագայում այդ դեղի շմորհիվ կարող են ասել հիվանդները,որոնք չեն բողոքում հիմա... :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարգելիս,իսկ ինչ հիմունքներով պետք է հիվանդները բողոքեին,դա հո ցավազրկող չէ, որ ասեին ցավերս չանցան,խմում են հետագա բարդությունների ռիսկը  փոքրցանելու  համար,իսկ այդ բարդությունները  ինչպես կկանխվեն հետագայում այդ դեղի շմորհիվ կարող են ասել հիվանդները,որոնք չեն բողոքում հիմա...


Ի տարբերություն կոնկրետ հիվանդի փորձի, բժիշկն ունի բազմաթիվ հիվանդների փորձ, այսինքն՝ կոնկրետ ստատիստիկա, այսինքն՝ հիվանդից լավ գիտի տվյալ դեղն օգնում է, թե ոչ: Ընդհանրապես, բժշկության մեջ բացարձակ չկա, ու նույնիսկ աշխարհի ամենալավ դեղը մի հիվանդի կարող է օգնել, մյուսին՝ չէ:

----------

Freeman (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mona333

Թեման կարդալով  մեր մասնակիցների   մոտ  շատ մութ մնացած հարցեր  կլուսաբանվեն պարբերական հիվանդություն  մասին
http://www.med-practic.com/arm/888/1...icle.more.html

----------

Աթեիստ (22.11.2012)

----------


## Freeman

Եկել էի ասեի, որ ես այսօր առաջին անգամ պարբերական հիվանդությունով հիվանդ եզդի եմ տեսել  :Smile:  Ու էս գրառումը տեսա՝




> Հարգելիս,իսկ ինչ հիմունքներով պետք է հիվանդները բողոքեին,դա հո ցավազրկող չէ, որ ասեին ցավերս չանցան,խմում են հետագա բարդությունների ռիսկը  փոքրցանելու  համար,իսկ այդ բարդությունները  ինչպես կկանխվեն հետագայում այդ դեղի շմորհիվ կարող են ասել հիվանդները,որոնք չեն բողոքում հիմա...


Հարգարժան Mona333, ոչ մի հիվանդ դեղ չի ընդունում, որ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի անալիզների արդյունքներ մոտենան նորմային, բոլորն էլ դեղերից օգտվում են իրենց սուբյեկտիվ ինքնազգացողությունը լավացնելու համար, տվյալ դեպքում՝ պարբերական հիվանդության ցավային նոպաները քչացնելու համար, որտև իրանք ամիլոիդոզի ու երիկամային անբավարարության մասին ոչ-մի բան չգիտեն, իսկ նոպաների հաճախականության քչացումը բոլոր հիվանդներն էլ կարող են նկատել՝ անկախ իրենց մտավոր ունակություններից, կրթությունից, սեռից, ռասայից, կրոնից և մաշկի գույնից  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (09.01.2014), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Աթեիստ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Արամէ

Մեր հայ ժողովուրդը շատ է վախենում պարբերականից ու երևի էլ ավելի շատ ամբողջ կյանքը կոլխիցին խմելու հեռանկարից։

Բայց իրականում եթե հիվանդը ու նրա հարազատները մերժողական վերաբերմունք չցուցաբերեն այլ փորձեն հիվանդությունը քիչ թե շատ կառավարելի դարձնել ապա կարելի է մինչև 70 տարեկան էլ ապրել։  

Կոլխիցինը պետք է խմել մշտական, 0,5 - 1,5 մգ օրեկան։ 1,5 մգ-ից ավելը արդեն մեծ օգուտ չի տա բայց կարող Է վնասակար լինել։
Կոլխիցինը ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ է խմել նոպայի պահին կամ թեկուզ նոպայից մի քանի ժամ առաջ։ Չի օգնի։

Նրանք ովքեր տառապում են հոդացավերից ու ողնաշարի ցավերից, նրանց օգտակար կլինի պարբերաբար վիտամին D 3 ընդունելը /բայց ոչ բարձր դոզաներ օրեկան 1000 UI-ը չանցնի /  ու նաև կալցիումով հարուստ սնունդը։  Բայց ոչ վիտամին D2:
Mona 3333 սա ձեր համար եմ գրում։

Պարբերաբար /մի քանի տարին մեկ/ կարելի է ընդունել վիտամին B 12 , որովհետև կոլխիցինը կրճատում է այդ վիտամինի ներծծումը։

Աշխատեք չմրսել, ստրեսներից հեռու մնացեք, կյանքին հանգիստ նայեք։

Սթրեյնջ Լիթլ Գըրլ
Երբ ասում եք որ կոլխիցինը կարող է ամիլոիդոզին նպաստի գիտակցու՞մ եք թե ինչպես դա կարող է ազդի հիվանդների վրա։ Առանց այն էլ մեր ազգը ամեն առիթ ման է գալիս որ կոլխիցին չխմի մի հատ էլ նման չհաստատված բաներով ավելի եք վախեցնում։ Բոլոր արևմտյան հետազոտությունները միաբերան ասում են որ կոլխիցինը պաշտպանում է հիվանդին ամիլոիդոզից։  Հենց մտեք թեկուզ վիքիպեդիա։

Մարդիկ կոլխիցինը կիսատ պռատ եմ խմում ու հետո զարմանում են թե ինչի պրիստուպ եղավ։ Իսկ կարելի է օրեկան կանոնավոր բայց փոքր դոզա խմել ու ավելի մեծ արդյունքի հասնել։

----------

Morg (24.10.2022)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սթրեյնջ Լիթլ Գըրլ
> Երբ ասում եք որ կոլխիցինը կարող է ամիլոիդոզին նպաստի գիտակցու՞մ եք թե ինչպես դա կարող է ազդի հիվանդների վրա։ Առանց այն էլ մեր ազգը ամեն առիթ ման է գալիս որ կոլխիցին չխմի մի հատ էլ նման չհաստատված բաներով ավելի եք վախեցնում։ Բոլոր արևմտյան հետազոտությունները միաբերան ասում են որ կոլխիցինը պաշտպանում է հիվանդին ամիլոիդոզից։  Հենց մտեք թեկուզ վիքիպեդիա։
> 
> Մարդիկ կոլխիցինը կիսատ պռատ եմ խմում ու հետո զարմանում են թե ինչի պրիստուպ եղավ։ Իսկ կարելի է օրեկան կանոնավոր բայց փոքր դոզա խմել ու ավելի մեծ արդյունքի հասնել։


Հարգելիս, մեր բժշկության ամենամեծ բացերից մեկն էլ հենց էն ա, որ հիվանդին լիարժեք չի բացատրվում իր ստացած դեղի մինուս-պլյուսները: Այսօր դեղի կողմնակի էֆեկտների մեջ ստիպում են գրել նույնիսկ էնպիսի երևույթներ, որոնք ի հայտ են գալիս դեղը ստացող միլիոն մարդուց մեկի մոտ, հետևաբար եթե որոշ հետազոտություններ գտնում են, որ ամիլոիդի կուտակումն արագանում է, դրա մասին հիվանդը պետք է տեղյակ լինի ճիշտ նույնքան, որքան տեղյակ է, որ կոլխիցինի շնորհիվ նոպաներն ավելի հազվադեպ են դառնում:

----------

keyboard (09.01.2014), Rhayader (09.01.2014), Vardik! (11.01.2014), Վոլտերա (09.01.2014)

----------


## Արամէ

Սթրեյնջ Լիթլ Գըրլ
Հիմա հասկանալի է ինչ իմաստով եք գրել։ Իսկապես ինձ համար էլ կան անհասկանալի բաներ, ես օրինակ կարդացել եմ բազմաթիվ արևմտյան կոլխիցինների  նկարագրություններ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ տեսել գրած զգուշացում այն մասին, որ կոլխիցինը կարող է զարկերակային ճնշում բարձրացնել։ Իսկ հայկական արտադրանքի կոլխիցինում դա գրված է։ Արևմուտքում էլ շատ խիստ են նման հարցերում ու ես այս տարբերության բացատրությունը չեմ գտել։
Ո՞վ է ճիշտ ով սխալ։

  Ես մի քիչ էմոցիոնալ գրեցի ձեզ մեղադրական տոնով։ Բան այն է որ ես ազգական եմ կորցրել, նա մահացավ 4 տարի առաջ ամիլոիդոզից 42 տարեկանում միայն այն պատճառով, որ չէր խմում կոլխիցին, վարում էր շատ անկանոն կյանք ու չէր ուզում ընդունել, որ ինքը պարբերական է։ Չէր ուզում խմել հենց էդ վախերի պատճառով, ինչ որ մեկը ասել էր, որ չբեր կդառնա։ Իրեն մրսեցրեց, թոքաբորբ ընկավ, բարդացումներ ստացավ։ Իսկ իրականում նրա մոտ սկզբից հիվանդության շատ թեթև տեսակն էր։ Իսկ մի ուրիշ ազգական էլ ունեմ նրա մոտ ծանր էր, բայց իրեն լավ է նայում ու հիմա նորմալ մարդը ընտանիքի տեր է։

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարգելիս, մեր բժշկության ամենամեծ բացերից մեկն էլ հենց էն ա, որ հիվանդին լիարժեք չի բացատրվում իր ստացած դեղի մինուս-պլյուսները: Այսօր դեղի կողմնակի էֆեկտների մեջ ստիպում են գրել նույնիսկ էնպիսի երևույթներ, որոնք ի հայտ են գալիս դեղը ստացող միլիոն մարդուց մեկի մոտ, հետևաբար եթե որոշ հետազոտություններ գտնում են, որ ամիլոիդի կուտակումն արագանում է, դրա մասին հիվանդը պետք է տեղյակ լինի ճիշտ նույնքան, որքան տեղյակ է, որ կոլխիցինի շնորհիվ նոպաներն ավելի հազվադեպ են դառնում:


Առնվազն հասարակ բժշկական էթիկան պահանջում է դա անել:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սթրեյնջ Լիթլ Գըրլ
> Հիմա հասկանալի է ինչ իմաստով եք գրել։ Իսկապես ինձ համար էլ կան անհասկանալի բաներ, ես օրինակ կարդացել եմ բազմաթիվ արևմտյան կոլխիցինների  նկարագրություններ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ տեսել գրած զգուշացում այն մասին, որ կոլխիցինը կարող է զարկերակային ճնշում բարձրացնել։ Իսկ հայկական արտադրանքի կոլխիցինում դա գրված է։ Արևմուտքում էլ շատ խիստ են նման հարցերում ու ես այս տարբերության բացատրությունը չեմ գտել։
> Ո՞վ է ճիշտ ով սխալ։
> 
>   Ես մի քիչ էմոցիոնալ գրեցի ձեզ մեղադրական տոնով։ Բան այն է որ ես ազգական եմ կորցրել, նա մահացավ 4 տարի առաջ ամիլոիդոզից 42 տարեկանում միայն այն պատճառով, որ չէր խմում կոլխիցին, վարում էր շատ անկանոն կյանք ու չէր ուզում ընդունել, որ ինքը պարբերական է։ Չէր ուզում խմել հենց էդ վախերի պատճառով, ինչ որ մեկը ասել էր, որ չբեր կդառնա։ Իրեն մրսեցրեց, թոքաբորբ ընկավ, բարդացումներ ստացավ։ Իսկ իրականում նրա մոտ սկզբից հիվանդության շատ թեթև տեսակն էր։ Իսկ մի ուրիշ ազգական էլ ունեմ նրա մոտ ծանր էր, բայց իրեն լավ է նայում ու հիմա նորմալ մարդը ընտանիքի տեր է։


Բժիշկը պատասխանատվություն չի կրում հիվանդի՝ բուժումից հրաժարվելու համար: Բայց եթե բժիշկը հիվանդին գիտակցաբար խաբի բուժման էֆեկտիվության կամ կողմնակի էֆեկտների մասին, դա արդեն բժշկական էթիկայի խախտում է, ու նա դրա համար կարող է պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սթրեյնջ Լիթլ Գըրլ
> Հիմա հասկանալի է ինչ իմաստով եք գրել։ Իսկապես ինձ համար էլ կան անհասկանալի բաներ, ես օրինակ կարդացել եմ բազմաթիվ արևմտյան կոլխիցինների  նկարագրություններ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ տեսել գրած զգուշացում այն մասին, որ կոլխիցինը կարող է զարկերակային ճնշում բարձրացնել։ Իսկ հայկական արտադրանքի կոլխիցինում դա գրված է։ Արևմուտքում էլ շատ խիստ են նման հարցերում ու ես այս տարբերության բացատրությունը չեմ գտել։
> Ո՞վ է ճիշտ ով սխալ։
> 
>   Ես մի քիչ էմոցիոնալ գրեցի ձեզ մեղադրական տոնով։ Բան այն է որ ես ազգական եմ կորցրել, նա մահացավ 4 տարի առաջ ամիլոիդոզից 42 տարեկանում միայն այն պատճառով, որ չէր խմում կոլխիցին, վարում էր շատ անկանոն կյանք ու չէր ուզում ընդունել, որ ինքը պարբերական է։ Չէր ուզում խմել հենց էդ վախերի պատճառով, ինչ որ մեկը ասել էր, որ չբեր կդառնա։ Իրեն մրսեցրեց, թոքաբորբ ընկավ, բարդացումներ ստացավ։ Իսկ իրականում նրա մոտ սկզբից հիվանդության շատ թեթև տեսակն էր։ Իսկ մի ուրիշ ազգական էլ ունեմ նրա մոտ ծանր էր, բայց իրեն լավ է նայում ու հիմա նորմալ մարդը ընտանիքի տեր է։


Հավատացնում եմ, որ կոլխիցինն աշխարհի միակ դեղն է, իսկ պարբերական հիվանդությունը՝ միակ հիվանդությունը, ինչի մասին հայ մասնագետները շատ ավելի լավ գիտեն, քան արևմտյանները, հետևաբար էս դեպքում միանշանակ պետք ա հայկական տվյալներին հավատալ: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է խմել-չխմելուն, եթե օրինակներից ենք խոսում, ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ ինձ ծանոթ մարդ կոլխիցին խմելով հանդերձ 22 տարեկանում երիկամի ամիլոիդոզից մահացավ: Բայց բժշկությունն էն ոլորտն է, որտեղ պետք չէ կոնկրետ օրինակներով խոսել, այլ համակարգել բոլոր տվյալներն ու ստանալ ընդհանուր տվյալներ: Ցավոք, բժշկության մեջ ոչինչ միանշանակ չի ու ոչինչ հարյուր տոկոսանոց չի: Խոսում ենք «մեծ մասամբներով», «հաճախներով» ու «հազվադեպներով»:

----------

Rhayader (09.01.2014), Աթեիստ (09.01.2014)

----------


## Արամէ

> Բժիշկը պատասխանատվություն չի կրում հիվանդի՝ բուժումից հրաժարվելու համար: Բայց եթե բժիշկը հիվանդին գիտակցաբար խաբի բուժման էֆեկտիվության կամ կողմնակի էֆեկտների մասին, դա արդեն բժշկական էթիկայի խախտում է, ու նա դրա համար կարող է պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել:


Կոնկրետ իմ պատմած դեպքում խնդիրը բժշկի մեջ չի եղել։ Բժիշկը ինչ որ պետք է բացատրել է։ Իմ ծանոթը լսել է կողմնակի մարդկանց կարծիքները։  Իմ ասածն էլ այն է, որ այս ֆորումը կարող է կարդան մարդիկ ու եզրակացնեն, որ կոլխիցինը վտանգավոր դեղ է ու չխմեն։  
Դրա համար կխնդրեյի բոլորին զգուշավոր գրել։
Եթե շատ հազվադեպ վտանգ է ապա նշալ, որ շատ հազվադեպ դեպքերում․․ 

Ես շատ եմ եղել արևմտյան առողջապահական ֆորումներում, այնտեղ նույնիսկ սովորական մարդիկ աշխատում են հետազոտությունների վրա հղումներ անելով կատարել պնդումներ։

Լավ կլինի այդ գիտական մոտեցումները մենք էլ սովորենք։ 

ՍթրեյնջԼիթլԳըրլը ասում է վստահեմ հայկական մասնագետներին, խոսք չկա մեծ փորձ ունենք, բայց մենք արդեն 20 տարի է չունենք լուրջ գիտություն։ Աշխարհի բոլոր գիտական հոդվածները հավաքվում են այստեղ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed
Փորձեք այնտեղ գտնել հայկական ազգանուններ Պարբերականի կողքին։ Մատների վրա կհաշվեք դեպքերը։

 օրինակ վիտամին Բ12-ի մասին, սա վերջիններից է, էլի կան նման հետազոտություններ

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24064015

----------


## Արամէ

Ահա սա էլ վիտամին Դ-ի մասով
Թուրքական հետազոտություն է։

Պարբերականով հիվանդների մոտ նկատվում է Դ-ի պակաս

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22187059




> Familial mediterranean fever (FMF) is an autosomal recessive disorder caused by mutations in the FMF gene (MEFV). The gene causing FMF, designated MEFV, encodes a protein called pyrin or marenostrin that is expressed mainly in myeloid bone marrow precursors, neutrophils, and monocytes. Since there are several etiological factors, FMF is the most common periodic fever syndrome. However, it is still unknown what triggers or ends these periodical attacks. As a pleiotropic hormone, vitamin D has immunomodulation effects. The aim of this study was to evaluate the vitamin D levels in FMF patients. The study group was comprised of 26 patients diagnosed with FMF (men/women: 12/14), and 34 healthy control (men/women: 17/17). Vitamin D levels in FMF patients and healthy controls were 11.05 ± 7.11, 17.15 ± 6.49, respectively. FMF patients had significantly decreased vitamin D levels compared with healthy controls (P < 0.001). In conclusion, it is thought that vitamin D deficiency in FMF patients may trigger the attacks. Further studies with larger patient populations need to hold to investigate the vitamin D deficiency in patients with FMF and that may assist to clarify the mechanism behind the colchicines resistant cases.


Ես ձեզ վստահեցնում եմ, ես շատ երկար եմ փորձել գտնել այդ բազայի մեջ մի հետազոտություն որտեղ գրված կլինի կոլխիցինի ամիլոիդոզ առաջացնելու միլլիոներորդական վտանգի մասին։ Չեմ գտել, որ մեկը ցույց տա ես միայն շնորհակալ կլինեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոնկրետ իմ պատմած դեպքում խնդիրը բժշկի մեջ չի եղել։ Բժիշկը ինչ որ պետք է բացատրել է։ Իմ ծանոթը լսել է կողմնակի մարդկանց կարծիքները։  Իմ ասածն էլ այն է, որ այս ֆորումը կարող է կարդան մարդիկ ու եզրակացնեն, որ կոլխիցինը վտանգավոր դեղ է ու չխմեն։  
> Դրա համար կխնդրեյի բոլորին զգուշավոր գրել։
> Եթե շատ հազվադեպ վտանգ է ապա նշալ, որ շատ հազվադեպ դեպքերում․․ 
> 
> Ես շատ եմ եղել արևմտյան առողջապահական ֆորումներում, այնտեղ նույնիսկ սովորական մարդիկ աշխատում են հետազոտությունների վրա հղումներ անելով կատարել պնդումներ։
> 
> Լավ կլինի այդ գիտական մոտեցումները մենք էլ սովորենք։ 
> 
> ՍթրեյնջԼիթլԳըրլը ասում է վստահեմ հայկական մասնագետներին, խոսք չկա մեծ փորձ ունենք, բայց մենք արդեն 20 տարի է չունենք լուրջ գիտություն։ Աշխարհի բոլոր գիտական հոդվածները հավաքվում են այստեղ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed
> ...


Եթե մարդը պիտի ֆորումում կարդալով որոշի ինչ խմի, ինչ չէ, իսկ իրեն բուժող բժշկին չլսի, էլ ի՞նչ ասես: Էս թեմայում բազմիցս շեշտվում ա, որ կոլխիցինը միակ և անկրկնելի դեղն ա պարբերական բուժելու համար:

Իսկ փաբմեդում բնական ա, որ հայերի ազգանունները քիչ են, որովհետև ընդհանուր համաշխարհային ֆոնի վրա Հայաստանը փոքր ա, Հայաստանի մասնագետներն էլ քիչ, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, թե գործ չեն անում: Ավելին՝ պարբերականի հոդվածներում կան հայ հեղինակներ, կարելի ա գտնել իրենց, մինչդեռ կան բժշկության լիքը ճյուղեր, որոնց ներկայացուցիչներից ոչ մեկը ձևի համար փաբմեդում չկա: Ու գիտական հոդվածին հղում անելն էլ ա քիչ: Պետք ա հոդվածը կարդալ ու հասկանալ՝ ինչ են արել: Հիմա եթե պարբերականով զբաղվողներն ավելի շատ Հայաստանում են տպագրվում, բնավ չի նշանակում, թե իրենց գործը պակաս արժեքավոր ա:

----------


## Արամէ

ՍթրեյնջԼիթլԳըրլ




> Պետք ա հոդվածը կարդալ ու հասկանալ՝ ինչ են արել: Հիմա եթե պարբերականով զբաղվողներն ավելի շատ Հայաստանում են տպագրվում, բնավ չի նշանակում, թե իրենց գործը պակաս արժեքավոր ա:


Շատ հավանական է, որ արժեքավոր է, բայց կարդալու հնարավորություն չկա, որ համեմատենք։  21-րդ դարում միթե մեր բժշկական ամսագրերը չեն կարող ինտերնետային կայք ունենալ ու գոնե իրենց հետազոտության ներածականը անգլերենով թարգմանել դնել, որ Փաբմեդն էլ վերցնի ու իր մոտ դնի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ հավանական է, որ արժեքավոր է, բայց կարդալու հնարավորություն չկա, որ համեմատենք։  21-րդ դարում միթե մեր բժշկական ամսագրերը չեն կարող ինտերնետային կայք ունենալ ու գոնե իրենց հետազոտության ներածականը անգլերենով թարգմանել դնել, որ Փաբմեդն էլ վերցնի ու իր մոտ դնի։


Հա, հնարավորություն չկա, բայց միջին վիճակագրական հիվանդն էլ էդ հոդվածները կարդալուց բան չի հասկանա: Շատ եմ տեսել վերցրել են, աբստրակտի եզրակացություն մասի հիման վրա սկսել ինչ-որ պնդումներ անել, բայց դա հո տենց չի: Բժշկի գործն ա էդ ամենին ծանոթ լինելը (ու բժշկին պիտի հասանելի լինեն էդ բոլոր հոդվածները), հիվանդին մատչելի կերպով բացատրելը:

----------


## Արամէ

> Եթե մարդը պիտի ֆորումում կարդալով որոշի ինչ խմի, ինչ չէ, իսկ իրեն բուժող բժշկին չլսի, էլ ի՞նչ ասես:


Պատկերացրեք որ միլլիոնավոր մարդիկ Հայաստանում , Ռուսաստանում, ԱՄՆ-ում և ամենուր այդպես էլ անում են։ Բժշկությունը այնքան է թանկացել, այնքան են ճոխացել անալիզները ու շատացել դեղերի քանակը , որ մարդիկ ուղղակի խուսափում են այդ բոլորից ու իրենք են փորձում իրենց գլխի ճարը տեսնել։  Հիսուն տարի առաջ բժիշկը կարող էր թոքերը ու սիրտը լսելով շատ բան հասկանալ, այսօր բժիշկները միանգամից ուղղարկում են էխոյի ու ռենտգենի։

----------


## Rhayader

> Պատկերացրեք որ միլլիոնավոր մարդիկ Հայաստանում , Ռուսաստանում, ԱՄՆ-ում և ամենուր այդպես էլ անում են։ Բժշկությունը այնքան է թանկացել, այնքան են ճոխացել անալիզները ու շատացել դեղերի քանակը , որ մարդիկ ուղղակի խուսափում են այդ բոլորից ու իրենք են փորձում իրենց գլխի ճարը տեսնել։  Հիսուն տարի առաջ բժիշկը կարող էր թոքերը ու սիրտը լսելով շատ բան հասկանալ, այսօր բժիշկները միանգամից ուղղարկում են էխոյի ու ռենտգենի։


Ուրեմն խնդիրը մարդկանց մեջ է: Ոչ մեկին հարկադրաբար չեն բուժում, էլի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պատկերացրեք որ միլլիոնավոր մարդիկ Հայաստանում , Ռուսաստանում, ԱՄՆ-ում և ամենուր այդպես էլ անում են։ Բժշկությունը այնքան է թանկացել, այնքան են ճոխացել անալիզները ու շատացել դեղերի քանակը , որ մարդիկ ուղղակի խուսափում են այդ բոլորից ու իրենք են փորձում իրենց գլխի ճարը տեսնել։  Հիսուն տարի առաջ բժիշկը կարող էր թոքերը ու սիրտը լսելով շատ բան հասկանալ, այսօր բժիշկները միանգամից ուղղարկում են էխոյի ու ռենտգենի։


Սիրտ ու թոք լսելով երբեք էնքան բան չես կարող հասկանալ, ինչքան էխոն ու ռենտգենը կարող են քեզ տալ: Մաքսիմում կարող ես հասկանալ՝ ինչ է էնտեղ կատարվում, չես իմանում՝ ինչպես: Էխոն ու ռենտգենը տալիս են ինչպեսի պատասխանը, իսկ լրացուցիչ անալիզները՝ ինչուի պատասխանը: Մինչև էդ բոլորը չիմանաս, չես կարող նորմալ բուժում նշանակել:

Իսկ թանկ-մանկը... որակյալ ամեն ինչն էլ թանկ ա, ու մարդ միշտ էլ ընտրության հնարավորություն ունի. կարդալ ինտերնետի ձրի զիբի՞լը, թե՞ դիմել թանկ ու որակով խորհրդատվության:

----------

melancholia (10.01.2014)

----------


## Արամէ

> Ուրեմն խնդիրը մարդկանց մեջ է: Ոչ մեկին հարկադրաբար չեն բուժում, էլի:


Միայն մարդկանց այսինքն հիվանդներին մեղադրելը ինձ թվում է կորեկտ չի։ Մեր բժշկական համակարգը կատարյալ է՞։

----------


## Արամէ

Ժողովուրդ ինձ թվում է մենք օֆթոփի մեջ խորացանք։ եթե ցանկություն կա քննարկելու Հայաստանի առողջապահական համակարգը, հիվանդ - բժիշկ հարաբերությունները, վստահությունը ու անվստահությունը, կարծում եմ կարելի է  առանձին թեմա բացել, որպեսզի պարբերականի թեմայից չշեղվենք։

----------


## melancholia

Մեկ տարի առաջ էր, կրծքավանդակի ցավերով 6 տարեկան տղա երեխա դիմեց ինձ: էս երեխուն ինչ մասնագետ ասես նայել էր, 3 տարի էր նման նոպաներ էր ունենում: դե կրծքային տարբերակը համեմատաբար քիչ է հանդիպում մեր տարածաշրջանում, այնուամենայնիվ ծնողներին բացատրեցի  , որ հնարավոր է նման հիվանդություն լինի, մանավանդ անամնեզը հուշում էր,,,,,մի խոսքով, ծնողների նեգատիվ վերաբերմունքը, հոր ագրեսիան, ինձ հասցրած վիրավորանքները,,,,,,երեևի 2 ժամ բացատրեցի, ներկայացրեցի հնարավոր տարբերակներն, ու ասեցի, որ գենետիկ անալիզ ա անհրաժեշտ, որը կամ կհաստատի, կամ կժխտի : Դե, եթե ժխտի էլ, ես էլ, իրենք էլ հանգիստ կլինեն, որ էս հիվանդությունը բաց չենք թողել: Մի խոսքով, հոր հետ առանձին խոսեցի, պարզվեց հայրն էլ պարբերաբար ունենում է նման նոպարեր, բայց ոչ մեկ չգիտի, ու երեխային հետազոտող էլի բժիշկներ նույն բանն են ասել, ու ինքը ագրեսիա ցուցաբերելով հեռացել է: խոստացավ էս անգամ տանել ու էտ չարաբաստիկ գենետիկան հանձնել: Մի ամիս հետո իմացա , որ հաստատվել է 2 մուտացիա: 





չ

----------


## Արամէ

> Մեկ տարի առաջ էր, կրծքավանդակի ցավերով 6 տարեկան տղա երեխա դիմեց ինձ: էս երեխուն ինչ մասնագետ ասես նայել էր, 3 տարի էր նման նոպաներ էր ունենում: դե կրծքային տարբերակը համեմատաբար քիչ է հանդիպում մեր տարածաշրջանում, այնուամենայնիվ ծնողներին բացատրեցի, որ հնարավոր է նման հիվանդություն լինի, մանավանդ անամնեզը հուշում էր,,,,,մի խոսքով, ծնողների նեգատիվ վերաբերմունքը, հոր ագրեսիան, ինձ հասցրած վիրավորանքները,,,,,,երեևի 2 ժամ բացատրեցի, ներկայացրեցի հնարավոր տարբերակներն, ու ասեցի, որ գենետիկ անալիզ ա անհրաժեշտ, որը կամ կհաստատի, կամ կժխտի : Դե, եթե ժխտի էլ, ես էլ, իրենք էլ հանգիստ կլինեն, որ էս հիվանդությունը բաց չենք թողել: Մի խոսքով, հոր հետ առանձին խոսեցի, պարզվեց հայրն էլ պարբերաբար ունենում է նման նոպարեր, բայց ոչ մեկ չգիտի, ու երեխային հետազոտող էլի բժիշկներ նույն բանն են ասել, ու ինքը ագրեսիա ցուցաբերելով հեռացել է: խոստացավ էս անգամ տանել ու էտ չարաբաստիկ գենետիկան հանձնել: Մի ամիս հետո իմացա , որ հաստատվել է 2 մուտացիա:


 Այո շատ տարածված բան է նման վերաբերմունքը ծնողների կողմից Հայաստանում։  Իսկ պատճառը զերո ինֆորմացվածությունն է այս հիվանդության ու կոլխիցինի մասին։ Ներկա պահին Հայաստանում չկա ոչ մի պետական կամ հասարակական ծրագիր, որը մարդկանց ինֆորմացիա կտար, ինչպես օրինակ դա կատավում է ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀի դեպքում։ Դրան գումարած բազմաթիվ լեգենդներ ու միֆեր։  Կոնկրետ տվյալ դեպքում հոր ագրեսիայի պատճառներից մեկը շատ պարզ է, ընտանիքում ինքը մեղավոր կհամարվի երեխայի հիվանդության մեջ։ Այսինքն ազգականները իրեն մեղավոր կհանեն։ Ու դժվար թե որևէ մեկը այդ մարդուն բացատրի կամ ինքը հասկանա թե գիտես որպեսզի երեխան 2 մուտացիա ունենա այն պետք է գա երկու կողմից, այսինքն մորական կողմից էլ է եկել ինչ որ մուտացիա։ Ու այս հիվանդությունում չի լինում որ մի կողմը «մեղավոր» լինի, այն գալիս է երկու կողմից։  Մեղավոր բառը իհարկե չակերտներում։  Ու միայն հորն էլ բացատրելն էլ ախր քիչ է, ազգականներն էլ պետք է դա իմանան, հասարակությունն էլ դա պետք է իմանա, որ անհիմն կերպով մարդկանց մեղադրանքներ չհասցնի։ 

Ահա այսպիսի մտորումներ։ Ես ոչ մեկին կոնկրետ չեմ մեղադրում։ Մեղավոր ենք բոլորս թե՛ հիվանդները ու ծնողները, թե՛ բժշկական համակարգը, թե՛ ընդհանուր հասարակությունը։  

հ․գ․ Իհարկե պետությունը անվճար կոլխիցին է տալիս, բայց դա իմ կարծիքով անբավարար է։

----------


## arpik

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ պարբերական հիվանդության լավ մասնագետներ կարո՞ղ եք խորհուրդ տալ: Շատ կարևոր է, շնորհակալություն!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ պարբերական հիվանդության լավ մասնագետներ կարո՞ղ եք խորհուրդ տալ: Շատ կարևոր է, շնորհակալություն!


Այվազյան: Ժամանակին կարծեմ Էրեբունիում էր նստում, հիմա ոնց որ Մուրացանում կամ չգիտեմ որտեղ: Մի խոսքով, Այվազյանն ամենալավ մասնագետն ա:

----------


## arpik

> Այվազյան: Ժամանակին կարծեմ Էրեբունիում էր նստում, հիմա ոնց որ Մուրացանում կամ չգիտեմ որտեղ: Մի խոսքով, Այվազյանն ամենալավ մասնագետն ա:


Ալեքսանդր Այվազյա՞ն
http://www.doctors.am/am/doctor/%D4%...%AB/583?page=2 ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ալեքսանդր Այվազյա՞ն
> http://www.doctors.am/am/doctor/%D4%...%AB/583?page=2 ?


Հենց ինքը  :Smile:  Անունը չէի հիշում

----------


## arpik

> Հենց ինքը  Անունը չէի հիշում


մերսի շատ!  :Smile:

----------


## A.N.

Գուցե որևէ մեկին հետաքրքրի այս մոտեցումն ու բուժման մեթոդը: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foxafBoDEeM
Առողջություն բոլորին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գուցե որևէ մեկին հետաքրքրի այս մոտեցումն ու բուժման մեթոդը: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foxafBoDEeM
> Առողջություն բոլորին:



Կարող ա մի քիչ թեմայից դուրս ա, բայց «Նարեկը» թութքի համար ո՞նց ա։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, դուք էդ «բուժումը» լուրջ եք համարում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուցե որևէ մեկին հետաքրքրի այս մոտեցումն ու բուժման մեթոդը: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foxafBoDEeM
> Առողջություն բոլորին:


Նարե՞կ  :Huh:  Արյա լավ էլի  :Sad:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.06.2014)

----------

